# H2: Erstellen von Datenbanken verhindern



## Guest (7. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

weiss jemand wie man bei H2 das Anlegen neuer Datenbanken verhindern kann? Ich möchte eine Datenbank 
in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis anlegen und von da an nur diese verwenden. Wenn ich z.B. in der Webconsole 
von H2 folgende drei URLs angebe, werden drei Datenbanken angelegt. 

jdbc:h2:tcp://localhost/test
jdbc:h2:tcp://localhost/test2
jdbc:h2:tcp://localhost/test3

Dazu noch in irgendeinem Verzeichnis, wo ich es nicht haben will - Root Verzeichnis, wenn als Service gestartet 
und h2/bin Verzeichnis, wenn normal gestartet.

Ich möchte eine Datenbank anlegen und das Erstellen weiterer verhindern bzw. nicht zulassen.

z.B. 
jdbc:h2:tcp://localhost/test  (soll irgendwo unter /h2/db/ erstellt werden)
jdbc:h2:tcp://localhost/test2 (soll Fehler bringen, dass Datenbank nicht vorhanden; keine neue anlegen)

Geht sowas überhaupt? Ich bin jetzt schon seit einer halben Stunde am Suchen, kann aber weder im Handbuch 
noch auf der Webseite von H2 etwas dazu finden.


----------



## HoaX (7. Aug 2007)

nicht dass ich wüsste, aber idR hat der benutzer doch auch nicht die möglichkeit in der  anwendung die url anzugeben. was wird das für ein ding?


----------



## Guest (8. Aug 2007)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was wird das für ein ding?


 Nix für Endanwender. Ich will nur die Verwendung für mehrere Leute im Team so einfach wie möglich gestalten.
Soll für reine Entwicklungsumgebung sein, da nicht jeder sich einen der "grossen" Server installieren will/kann bzw.
dies ist auch eine Kosten/Lizenzfrage.
Mit H2 lassen sich Testdaten sehr einfach handhaben (script/runscript für Snapshots bestimmter Testszenarien etc.)


----------

